# 3 days in SD (green)



## wigoosehammer (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

what kind of duck is the one in the first picture that is all black with a spot on its chin


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

by the way nice looking hunt


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

foxy65 said:


> what kind of duck is the one in the first picture that is all black with a spot on its chin


That's a Juvy Snow Goose my friend


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice hunt fellas! i love how those greenies look in a snow covered corn field!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> foxy65 said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of duck is the one in the first picture that is all black with a spot on its chin
> ...


looks more like a juvy blue to me :thumb:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

averyghg said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > foxy65 said:
> ...


Oh yes your right, my bad.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I wich i was you right now. Looks like an awsome time


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

That greenhead 3rd in from the bottom right is a PIG!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

awsome pics :beer:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome job guys!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

bands?????????????????


----------



## wigoosehammer (Sep 8, 2008)

MN goose killa said:


> bands?????????????????


Yeah right, what is a band?  I havent seen a band yet this year.

Phil


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

ouch


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

There's NOTHING like picked corn...........great hunt!! :beer:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice hunt guys. Is that a flock of ducks or geese in the one photo?

Congrats!

Sean


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

that greenhead in the back looks like a hen. thats pretty cool.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

USSapper said:


> That greenhead 3rd in from the bottom right is a PIG!


I was thinking the same thing, that thing is a giant!!! Nice shoot :beer:


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are some awesome pics, looks like a great hunt


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for coming out boyz!!! Sorry we couldn't get you on more of them stupid greenhead things...We'll at least you had your boots and your bibs and your bibs and your boots. Ya'll missed the last two mornings of snows!!!! it was unreal...See ya'll in the spring!!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

great shoot guys...In that first pic of the snows, did you decoy them or jump shoot them?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like some good hunts!


----------



## wigoosehammer (Sep 8, 2008)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> great shoot guys...In that first pic of the snows, did you decoy them or jump shoot them?


We decoyed all the birds we shot.


----------



## wigoosehammer (Sep 8, 2008)

pineapple said:


> Thanks for coming out boyz!!! Sorry we couldn't get you on more of them stupid greenhead things...We'll at least you had your boots and your bibs and your bibs and your boots. Ya'll missed the last two mornings of snows!!!! it was unreal...See ya'll in the spring!!


We had a great time as usual. I heard you guys been pounding the snows, way to go. Now go shoot some green!!! :wink:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice pics! 8)


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

can i come next year? i love breaking ice and having ot work like that good pics!


----------

